# The Ultimate Interview Thread



## Boondocksaint375 (May 5, 2008)

I just know that this question will come up as it always does, and I always just bullshit my way around it.  

"What are your greatest weaknesses?"


----------



## Kurt V (May 5, 2008)

It's a bullshit question that they got from some interview manual. It is designed to weed out people. If you admit to a weakness you end up on the no recall list. Try to just work your way around it.


----------



## Boondocksaint375 (May 5, 2008)

Good to know, that's what I've been doing all along lol  I typically give bs answers like " I work too hard" or "I get too involved with my work." lol


----------



## LibraryLady (May 5, 2008)

Boondocksaint375 said:


> ... "What are your greatest weaknesses?"



That's easy.  You can't NOT say you have any, that's arrogant, so you take something that's a negative and also show the positive, like "I'm so detailed oriented, I've had to learn to give myself time limits to finish projects."

My worstest question to hear is, and they always ask:

Can you recommend a good book to me?  :doh:

LL


----------



## elle (May 5, 2008)

Boondocksaint375 said:


> Good to know, that's what I've been doing all along lol  I typically give bs answers like " I work too hard" or "I get too involved with my work." lol




An HR Director/Mentor advised me to use exactly those answers.  They ate it up.


----------



## Paddlefoot (May 5, 2008)

Kurt V said:


> It's a bullshit question that they got from some interview manual. It is designed to weed out people. If you admit to a weakness you end up on the no recall list. Try to just work your way around it.



I just try to turn it around on them and say "Why don't we talk about my strengths". 

On balance, you should always have more questions for them than they do for you. Not too many more, but the fact is you go into the interview with them knowing more about you than you do about their workplace.


----------



## Gypsy (May 5, 2008)

Boondocksaint375 said:


> Good to know, that's what I've been doing all along lol  I typically give bs answers like " I work too hard" or "I get too involved with my work." lol



You hit the nail on the head.  I have always advised candidates interviewing to turn your "weakness" into a strength.


----------



## Polar Bear (May 5, 2008)

Boondocksaint375 said:


> I just know that this question will come up as it always does, and I always just bullshit my way around it.
> 
> "What are your greatest weaknesses?"


 
I am a perfectionist :)

It is a stupid question. My wife is in HR and refuses to ask questions like that.


----------



## Polar Bear (May 5, 2008)

You can also use I am an Idealist and when someone says there going to do something they do it. I have been burnt once, now I just check up on people.


----------



## tova (May 5, 2008)

I like "turning the interview" around as it's beneficial to ask questions as well, - something as simple as How do you like working here/how long have you worked here? can be quite revealing....


----------



## Invictus (May 5, 2008)

I actually just had a job interview, and was prepared to answer "What are you greatest weaknesses" but it never came up.  the situational questions got me.


----------



## BFS Cat (May 5, 2008)

Just got asked this this past week.  Where do you see yourself in 5 years?  It comes up alot.  They want get an idea if you're going to stick around.  The manual for dumb questions must have a civilian and military version about the same.  Where do I see myself in 5 years, obviously not working at the same job.  Come on, most people expect to be promoted and move on.


----------



## AWP (May 6, 2008)

On a serious note we have enough educated professionals we should lobby for a series of threads on things like interviewing, resumes, finances, etc. Chop's computer thread is getting better by the post, certainly we have other skills that can be addressed.

Just a thought.


----------



## Boondocksaint375 (May 19, 2008)

Here's another for you all  "Where do you see yourself in two years."


----------



## Queen Beach (May 19, 2008)

Also...what not to say:

I recently interviewed someone for a job.  It was a panel interview with my staff and this individual.

I asked this question:

"What do you feel was the most impressive thing you accomplished at your last company"...

The answer:

"I sat through a meeting on my first day there and attended the same meeting on day two"  "Based on my observations from day one, I told them they didn't know their jobs and that what they were saying was  BULLSHIT!!!"

In my mind I'm thinking:
YIKES!!!  Nothing about process improvements, cost, analysis, scheduling"  Just that he told the entire team off" 

I did admire his get tough attitude ...but he could have used a little polish" :uhh:

He said so many curse words during the interview I was shocked!  He did avoid saying F*@&  but barely! :doh:  

He didn't get the job!  First impressions count!:cool:


----------



## Titus Pullo (May 23, 2008)

BFS Cat said:


> Just got asked this this past week.  Where do you see yourself in 5 years?  It comes up alot.  They want get an idea if you're going to stick around.  The manual for dumb questions must have a civilian and military version about the same.  Where do I see myself in 5 years, obviously not working at the same job.  Come on, most people expect to be promoted and move on.



It comes up a lot in interviews. My father owns an IT recruiting firm and back in the mid '90's he needed a good bit of help as the IT boon was in full swing. Well, a guy I worked with at Harrah's Casino seemed like a good guy for the position so we suggested him to my dad and dad liked his resume enough to bring him out for an interview. Of course my father brought out that question at some point and my idiot "buddy" answered with perhaps the worst and most IDIOTIC answer someone could come up with in a job interview. He told me father that in 5 years he would like to own a satellite dish. Being the mid-'90's means that the current size dishes were out (we had one) and were not super expensive like those of the mid '80's. I have no idea what the hell that guy was thinking but when I heard the answer I spent a good 2 hours laughing and every time I saw him dealing black jack for the following 3 years I would chuckle as I walked by his table. 

As for me, the question I always hated after I left the service was "What did you do/What were you trained to do in your last position?"

During one interview I tried very hard to avoid answering the question with the "truth" but the woman running the interview kept turning my answers around on me and pushing harder to get more. I finally stopped and looked at her right in the eyes and told her, "Kill people." Naturally I thought I was going to be shown the door and my picture given to security with a "remove from building" caption so I was surprised when the following afternoon I received a call offering me the position. I guess honesty is the best policy.


----------



## AWP (May 24, 2008)

Titus Pullo said:


> I finally stopped and looked at her right in the eyes and told her, "Kill people."



THAT is the funniest thing I have read in awhile. I can see you doing this too which makes it even better.


----------



## LibraryLady (Mar 18, 2009)

What's harder than prepping for an interview?  Writing a thank you note/letter.  :doh:  Actually writing 3 for the same interview, and making them all different, even though with the lousy reception from the phone, I couldn't tell the three voices apart. :doh:

According to what I'm reading online, only about 5% of applicants do it, but this common courtesy/follow through can be the deal maker in a close decision.

LL


----------



## Gypsy (Mar 18, 2009)

It's amazing how many don't follow up.  Oh, handwritten notes...even better.  ;)


----------



## LibraryLady (Mar 18, 2009)

Gypsy said:


> It's amazing how many don't follow up.  Oh, handwritten notes...even better.  ;)



LOL  Call me old school, I guess.  I was taught to ALWAYS follow up with a note, handwritten.

LL


----------



## Gypsy (Mar 18, 2009)

Most excellent!


----------



## Sigaba (Mar 18, 2009)

An interview question that caught me off guard was "What would your worst enemy say about you?"  Fortunately, the chip governing impulse control was running on full power during the telephone conversation and the three answers that came to mind:uhh: went unsaid.

The chip had been working moments earlier when I was asked "What is your greatest weakness?" and I managed not to say "Kryptonite."


----------



## LibraryLady (Mar 18, 2009)

LOL

I got 6 questions in this interview, same as all the applicants were getting I guess.

Luckily 2 of the 6 were about books...   

LL


----------



## Sigaba (Mar 18, 2009)

LibraryLady said:


> LOL
> 
> I got 6 questions in this interview, same as all the applicants were getting I guess.
> 
> ...



LL--

Hopefully, one of the two wasn't one you may have encountered.  You know the one.  Some walks up to you and says "I'm looking for a book...about spies...it may be a novel...it has a green cover" and then seems surprised when you can't name right off.

Well, I'm surprised that I don't get an instant response, at least.


----------



## LibraryLady (Mar 19, 2009)

Sigaba said:


> LL--
> 
> Hopefully, one of the two wasn't one you may have encountered.  You know the one.  Some walks up to you and says "I'm looking for a book...about spies...it may be a novel...it has a green cover" and then seems surprised when you can't name right off.
> 
> Well, I'm surprised that I don't get an instant response, at least.



No worse.  I couldn't remember the name of one of the books I was referring to... :doh: 

LL


----------



## Sigaba (Mar 20, 2009)

LibraryLady said:


> No worse.  I couldn't remember the name of one of the books I was referring to... :doh:
> 
> LL



I had a moment like that during an oral exam.  I followed a hunch and decided it was best not to describe the book by its location (at the bottom of a stack books beside my bed) and the book cover color.


----------



## LibraryLady (Apr 9, 2009)

Question I got in an interview:

What are the good and bad points of teamwork?

LL


----------



## American-n-NZ (May 5, 2009)

I was interviewing a guy once for a front desk job at a hotel, and he decided calling me Dude through out the interview was the best way to get the job. I decided, that since I was wearing a jacket and tie and he couldn't respect me he probably wouldn't respect the guest. I have learned that respect for who ever is interviewing you is a big point, even if you do think he/she is a dumb ass...


----------



## 104TN (May 10, 2009)

Here's a good one I just came across: "Are there any jobs in the military that you would decline?"


----------



## 104TN (Jun 18, 2009)

Had an interview with Dell last week. I walked into the room and found 3 people sitting across the table who all took turns lobbing me questions.

No questions about my technical abilities, academic knowledge, etc.; just general softballs like, "Tell us about a time you had to do something you didn't want to do."

The twist was that I had to give a three part answer: describing the situation, the action I took, and what the result was. 

I consider myself a pretty decent speaker but having to come up with an answer, responding in the format they wanted, and staying coherent in the process was brutal.


----------



## Boondocksaint375 (Jun 18, 2009)

That is bs.  What is funny is that many of the FLEO agencies ask those types of questions requiring the SAR response.  You would think Dell would focus on technical ability.


----------



## tip001 (Jun 18, 2009)

LibraryLady said:


> What's harder than prepping for an interview?  Writing a thank you note/letter.  :doh:  Actually writing 3 for the same interview, and making them all different, even though with the lousy reception from the phone, I couldn't tell the three voices apart. :doh:
> 
> According to what I'm reading online, only about 5% of applicants do it, but this common courtesy/follow through can be the deal maker in a close decision.
> 
> LL



I never thought about courtesy notes, great tip :)


----------



## Isiah6:8 (Jun 19, 2009)

For every interview I go into I always try and convey three things: 1) I work great in teams 2) I am aggressive in that.I only need to be told things once and can run with it, as well as am looking to get as far as possible and 3) maybe the most important thing is that I am the first one there and the last one to leave, every day. I may not be as smart as the genius in the room, but I will outwork that person and be better, nobody works harder than I do.  Then after the interview I write a thank-you for your time note and mail it to the head interviewer and any senior company people who came in.  That got me the job which I am at now, and a few offers, but mind you I am not happy with my job and only have 9 months left on my contract before I change professions.

X2 on the honesty. I'm in the finance industry and too many people try and flirt with the line between brilliance and bullshit, I see them all the time at lunch trying to wade in their own shit, reputation still means something, and you don't want to get pegged as a liar, at least I don't.


----------



## 104TN (Jun 19, 2009)

Just got made an offer. Definitely a surprise.


----------



## Boondocksaint375 (Jun 19, 2009)

Cool, get me a deal on a laptop


----------



## Gypsy (Jun 19, 2009)

rick said:


> Just got made an offer. Definitely a surprise.



Congrats!


----------



## Chopstick (Jun 19, 2009)

Great news Rick!:)


----------



## JJOIFVET (Jun 19, 2009)

Chopstick said:
			
		

> Bingo!



Jackpot!


----------



## ComingBack (Jun 20, 2009)

Boondocksaint375 said:


> That is bs.  What is funny is that many of the FLEO agencies ask those types of questions requiring the SAR response.  You would think Dell would focus on technical ability.



Yup, I had a FLEO interview and I was sitting across from four interviewers and those were the ONLY questions they asked.  Not one question about experience, how I shot on the rifle and pistol ranges, military schools attended, nothing.


----------



## Boondocksaint375 (Jun 23, 2009)

I've been prepping for a interview and found this:  

http://www.scribd.com/doc/9829579/64-Toughest-Interview-Questions

Plenty of good questions w/explanations and such.


----------



## jmettler (Aug 27, 2009)

LibraryLady said:


> That's easy.  You can't NOT say you have any, that's arrogant, so you take something that's a negative and also show the positive, like "I'm so detailed oriented, I've had to learn to give myself time limits to finish projects."
> 
> My worstest question to hear is, and they always ask:
> 
> ...



That’s true; they are looking for confidence, and honesty in one. It’s just like court; If you’re nervous, you talk allot which becomes unnecessary rambling which in the end can be used against you hurting your credibility. Be 20 percent honest at first, but then turn it against them with the rest of the 80 percent by giving them an accomplishment story. You are a machine but yet human, and you are quick on your feet and can correct error with no problems.


----------



## QC (Aug 28, 2009)

The real answers I would never reveal in polite company. I have too many and I'm quite comfortable with that. :cool:


----------



## JJ sloan (Oct 14, 2009)

The other day some jackass asked me during an interview to tell him about a time when I volunteered for something.  Really?  Did you READ my resume?  I didn't say that but it went through my mind.
I sucked.  Didn't get the position.


----------



## Marine0311 (Mar 13, 2010)

Boondocksaint375 said:


> I just know that this question will come up as it always does, and I always just bullshit my way around it.
> 
> "What are your greatest weaknesses?"


 
" I don't feel as if I have any weaknesses, only areas I will improve over time through training and education"

-Me


----------



## 104TN (Apr 18, 2010)

Manager: "Sell me this marker." *Holds up a Sharpie.*
Me: "Do you buy markers?" 
Manager: Answer 
Me: "How often?"
Manager: Answer
Me: "Who do you buy them from?"
Manager: Answer
Me: "Why?"
Manager: Answer
Me: "So let me get this straight...you run a million dollar business, but every time you lose a marker you just get up and go marker shopping - adding lost time to your lost productivity - and you aren't even shopping around for the best deal? 
Sir I don't want to tell you how to run your business, but it sounds to me like you could use my help. If I could show you how to save money on markers and never have to worry about driving to the store to get them again...would you be interested?"

I was being interviewed by two dudes. Both cracked up.


----------



## Gypsy (Apr 19, 2010)

Nice.


----------



## parallel (Sep 8, 2010)

At the interview for this drafting instructor gig I was asked how I would handle conflict in my classroom. I got the vibe that they were concerned that I might start bouncing people out of my class on their asses. I answered that conflict resolution is a fluid situation and one must be able to judge which tactic would be the least likely to escalate the situation. They asked me to expound on that answer so I explained that if one were to put the same person into multiple conflicts, the other often overriding variables could make the same person react differently to the same tactic. When asked how I came to that conclusion I explained that I had developed the ability to make sound judgments and defuse situations while an LEO. Of course I didn't mention that sometimes the best conflict resolution was to break out a PR24 and wear someone's ass out with it.


----------



## SpitfireV (Sep 8, 2010)

I went for an analyst job once and they said:

"You would be working in support of the drug squad. These guys have...big personalities. If something went wrong and they're blaming you for it, what would do?" 

"Well if it were my fault I would apologise and tell him why I fucked up and it won't happen again." 

"And if it wasn't your fault?" 

"I would tell him it wasn't my fault and why." 

"And if he still blames you for it?" 

"I would probably tell him to piss off and if he's got an issue to talk to my boss, they're paid more than I am to take that shit." 

I did not get the job (but not for reasons you might think!)


----------



## Manolito (Sep 8, 2010)

I spent the last six years of my working life hiring and removing people. 
I wish I could tell people what I saw and heard. When I interviewed a person I already had confirmed their technical skills so asking those questions didn't make good use of a limited time. I always ask the candidate to sign a non disclosure statement not that it meant anything but it told me a lot, did he or she have a pen, do they have a problem being held accountable for containing the information they get at work, most of all do they blindly sign or do they read the form. You would be surprised how many times I was asked for a pen how many signatures without reading and how nervous people got. If I was going to make an offer and all I had was a phone interview I paid the ticket to meet the person. One lousy employee can ruin a good team and in a hurry. The cost of a plane ride and one nights lodging were a good investment. 
No matter how you feel about it EEOC is a big part of the business world today.  Be positive about it and make sure your interview reflects it. The last thing is do the work finding out about the company you are interviewing with. Who is the CEO and CFO at a minimum. Are they ISO 2000 certified, Union non Union, Stock market position if it applies. At the end of an interview I suggest two things blow your own horn loud and clear instill a real desire to work for the company and the most important in my opinion end with if I am not selected for this position please let me know if other openings come available because I want to build a career in this organization.  
Just an old guys experiences.
Respectfully,
Bill


----------



## Marauder06 (Jan 10, 2011)

In one of my previous assignments I sat in on a lot of the screenings for people who wanted a job with us.  We had a pretty formal process that included an approved list of questions.  One time one of the NCOs asked in all seriousness, "If you were an animal, what kind of animal would you be."  I almost choked.  Not only had I not heard that question before, the look on the interviewee's face was priceless.  The NCO asking the question was very senior and intimidating-looking, and the way he asked the question made it sound like it was the most important thing in the entire interview.

The interviewee stammered around for a while and then said something about being a lion, because he was "fierce" or something.  He ended up not getting the job, not because of his answer to that particular question but because he was a clown.  Later we were teasing the NCO who asked the question and he pointed it out in the list of approved things we could ask.  I guess it was a psychological question or something.  At the worst it made people think on their feet and answer a question they didn't expect.  I certainly didn't expect it.


----------



## Dame (Jan 10, 2011)

Marauder06 said:


> In one of my previous assignments I sat in on a lot of the screenings for people who wanted a job with us.  We had a pretty formal process that included an approved list of questions.  One time one of the NCOs asked in all seriousness, "If you were an animal, what kind of animal would you be."  I almost choked.  Not only had I not heard that question before, the look on the interviewee's face was priceless.  The NCO asking the question was very senior and intimidating-looking, and the way he asked the question made it sound like it was the most important thing in the entire interview.
> 
> The interviewee stammered around for a while and then said something about being a lion, because he was "fierce" or something.  He ended up not getting the job, not because of his answer to that particular question but because he was a clown.  Later we were teasing the NCO who asked the question and he pointed it out in the list of approved things we could ask.  I guess it was a psychological question or something.  At the worst it made people think on their feet and answer a question they didn't expect.  I certainly didn't expect it.


Stuff like that is why I started my own business.


----------



## 104TN (Jan 12, 2011)

Mara, I was at a brown bag with a VP level exec about a month ago that was supposed to afford the worker bees an opp. to take his pulse/ask questions. Some clown threw that one at him. He didn't skip a beat but I couldn't help but think, "career, meet suicide."
I might have mentioned this earlier, but I always ask my interviewer(s) if they have any feedback on my interview that I can take away.


----------

